# Ceado E37Z Hero



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

All this talk of the Monolith Flat Max brought me to the Ceado E37X-Hero. Wow!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry about the thread title, please could a mod (@Rhys) amend. Stupid spell checker change Ceado. And maybe it should be in the Ceado grinders section. Sorry.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Loving that, would look great with the Matt black Vesuvius


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks nice,but will be no cheaper than other high end grinders, so I don't see any benefit to buy it, shame as it could of been a contender.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

That looks the absolute business


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> That looks the absolute business


$5000 = £3500 give or take enjoy


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking (if not pricey) bit of kit.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jony said:


> $5000 = £3500 give or take enjoy


oh I shan't be buying one


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Stunning looks - who are they targeting this at on the Coffeeforums?







(Trying to make some elbow room amongst the Monoliths?)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ it's nice having a look and a read, but I am more than satisfied with the Monoliths


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> ^^^ it's nice having a look and a read, but I am more than satisfied with the Monoliths


But are you happy that the burrs on your monoliths (I'm wondering particularly about the flat) are actually large enough?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> But are you happy that the burrs on your monoliths (I'm wondering particularly about the flat) are actually large enough?


Who was it said 'size isn't everything' . . .


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

^^^ Erm - I think it was a lady (possibly on here?).

So for the record (







) you have no interest in the Monolith Flat Max? (I must admit, I can't wait to find out how much they'll be asking, but I might have to upgrade from my Sage DTP - no disrespect Joey.)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> ^^^ Erm - I think it was a lady (possibly on here?).
> 
> So for the record (
> 
> ...


No! Not at all! Really and truly, I am happy with my lot!



> (I must admit, I can't wait to find out how much they'll be asking, but I might have to upgrade from my Sage DTP - no disrespect Joey.)


Under £3k possibly, but I am doubtful.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd better be good at grinding as it's a fugly looking thing.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> I'd better be good at grinding as it's a fugly looking thing.


Beauty is in the eye of . . . And all that









It is monster-sized though!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

got to love that design - hmmm


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> got to love that design - hmmm


*shaking the spout*

What will they think of next


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> ........ it's a fugly looking thing.


Some would say it's better than no grinder at all


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Some would say it's better than no grinder at all


Oooooooo that was low!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Blimey it's massive isn't it.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a little steampunk for me. I definitely prefer the monoliths...


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I think it looks pretty cool besides the crap name. Seriously couldn't they come up with something better than Hero.

I'm guessing the market for this will be the specialty coffee shop as an alternative to an EK


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just saw this on my feed


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

> Just saw this on my feed


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> Just saw this on my feed


5:20 - 'You can see it's be tested. Not unusual to get a grinder with some grinds in there.'

To me, that comment doesn't scan with zero retention!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Those guys always give me a good belly laugh...even more so than the grinder.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The one on the left im sure is a failed actor in his dotage trying to bring some action hero status to unboxing stuff he doesn't understand.

but I still want one, might just have to make one ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Its an niche market but I want one


I do too - just for the unboxing experience!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rumour going round its going to be 5500eu. . . . not sure how likely that is, nor how many takers they'd get. I was thinking around the same as the max, maybe £300-3500 tops. I am so glad I've got the Monoliths and don't need to even think about grinders anytime soon


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Rumour going round its going to be 5500eu. . . . not sure how likely that is, nor how many takers they'd get. I was thinking around the same as the max, maybe £300-3500 tops. I am so glad I've got the Monoliths and don't need to even think about grinders anytime soon


rumour was that the burrs were going to be a bit bigger, but having said that they are held in place without screws (bit like a privatised prison)


----------

